# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  S por diverso, identifique.

## Mauricio Foz

Esta  s por diverso mesmo, eu sei o que , o autor da foto, o local de origem e muito mais. Mas na foto o animal  to extico, to bizarro que merece a diverso.



Mauricio

----------


## Mauricio Foz

1 Dica:
 um invertebrado.

Mauricio

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!: 

Uma espcie de caracol ?

----------


## Jose Miranda

Talvez uma lula
Das das profundezas maritimas.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Mauricio Foz

No  Caracol
No  Lula.

2 Dica:
 do litoral portugues. 

Agora ajudou muito.

Mauricio

----------


## Carlos Dias

Um cruzamento de avio e caracol = Caroavio :yb624:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Aplysia fasciata.

Tens mais?

Aqui est um jogo interessante de fazermos no forum.

Um abrao,

Brian

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
J agora!!!
Conhecida c em cima por lesma tintureira
Cump.
Pedro Azevedo

----------


## Ingo Barao

elefante marinho :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Silva

o diabo
eh eh na nossa costa quando acabava o vero havio muitos...
a acasalar...
quando se sentem amiaados libertam um cor roxa tipo os polvos,chocos ,etc...

o seu nada  muito lento e bonito claro  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva

Pelo padro de cor eu diria que  um _Aplysia depilans_ e no a fasciata



http://images.google.com/images?ie=U...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

http://bufus.sbg.ac.at/info/Info33/Info33-4.htm

no entanto aqui nesta imagem que  muito idntica a colocada pelo Maurcio, diz ser a _Aplysia fasciata_

http://www.medslugs.de/E/Atl-E/Aplysia_fasciata_12.htm



http://www.medslugs.de/E/Atl-E/Aplysia_fasciata.htm

e aqui nas do mediterrneo ainda fica mais confuso

http://www.medslugs.de/E/Med/Aplysia_fasciata.htm

http://www.grupo.us.es/gneurocomp/portaleto.htm

e aqui a _Aplysia punctata_


http://images.google.com/images?svnu...ocurar+imagens

Bem pelo menos uma coisa penso que sabemos,  uma *APLYSIA*, ou lebre do mar, ou vinagreira do mar, ou lesma tintureira e liberta o tal liquido de cor purpura ou vermelho carmim/carmesim intenso que parece ter na sua composio perxido de hidrognio.
Curiosamente no Domingo passado quando estava a recolher plncton com a nova rede de 60 mcrons, acidentalmente empurrei com a bota uma que no vi por estar com gua acima da cintura, e s me apercebi pela intensa mancha de tinta que o bicho zangado deixou ficar para trs afastando-se lentamente...ups, acontece mas no resultou dano para o animal :SbSourire2: .
Sem dvida um tipo de tpico muito interessante que enriquece.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

uma Aplysia depilans

----------


## Mauricio Foz

isso!

Filo Molusca
  Classe Gastropoda
    Ordem Opisthobranchia
      Sub-Ordem Anaspidea
        Familia Aplysiiae
          Genero Aplysia
             Espcie Aplysia fasciata 

Muitas outras informaoes foram postadas pelo Pedro Nuno.  exatamente a mesma foto,eu s apaguei a identificao do pesquisador, seno seria muito facil.

Gostaram da diverso?
Ento vamos com outra.

Mauricio

----------


## Antonio Silva

:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

ola fas pouco tempo q montei meu aqua mas ja e o segundo 
o primeiro foi no comeo de 2007 .. so q comecei mal 
esse bicho e muito estranho e interesante aqui na minha regiao em santos 
litora de sp
numa praia onde e forrada de pedras eu costumo apanhar bastante animais interesantes .. e inclusice ja peguei varias dessas seila o nome 
e e uma praga acabou com as minhas algas deicou meu aqua pelado .. 
ma se um animal legal .. aqui naum qro mais .. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Ha uns 15 dias atrs estava eu debruado numa poa, em valadares, a fazer a minha recolha matinal habitual quando noto, no meio das ulvas, algo a mecher-se muito lentamente... Era um destes bichos: uma Aplysia!

No seria esta espcie uma vez que a cr era bem escura com o rebordo laranja fluorescente. Lindssima! A tentao de a trazer foi muita mas era um bicho enorme e eu no costumo recolher animais da costa. Ainda lhe mexi mas no libertou nenhum liquido!

Valeu a pena carregar garrafes nessa manh !

Abraos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Matias Gomes

e essa?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

e uma lesma de reef :yb665:   :yb624:

----------


## Matias Gomes

da mesma familia da primeira foto.

----------

